# Canada Day 2012



## Retired (Jul 1, 2012)

July 1st is the day Canadians celebrate the founding of our Country "Canada Day"..:canadian:

Celebrations take various forms across the Country from performances, speeches, fireworks to drinking a bottle of Molson Canadian.

Here in the Nation's Capital we are fortunate to have a number of federal facilities offering an open house, that we intend to visit throughout the day.

For a view of the festivities on Parliament Hill, you can view the streaming video HERE:...(Press F5 to refresh image every 60 seconds)

 <-- This is a static image. Use the link above for streaming video + refresh F5

You can view the big show LIVE on radio, TV and the web,even if you can't make it by checking the schedule HERE

Happy Canada Day!


----------



## Andy (Jul 1, 2012)

Happy Canada day!!:canadian:


----------



## Retired (Jul 1, 2012)

More Ottawa info HERE

If yo have links to activities in your City /Town / Province, please post them here.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 1, 2012)

Steve said:


> If yo have links to activities....



Isn't RAP talking against our forum rules?


----------



## grapefruit968 (Jul 1, 2012)

Canada Day, huh? Cool beans! :2_thumbs_up_-_anima

Two thumbs up and wish y'all a happy Canada Day!


----------



## Retired (Jul 1, 2012)

Lots of great activities in and around the Nation's Capital, including museums open houses, and visits to the Governor General's residence.

We visited my favorite place, the Aviation and Space Museum where on Canada Day they invite volunteers who have had direct experience with the aircraft on display to share their memories and experiences.

Also saw the Canadian Snowbirds, air acrobatic team as well as bi-planes and even a rocket launch!


----------



## gooblax (Jul 1, 2012)

Happy Canada Day, eh!


----------



## rdw (Jul 1, 2012)

We are off to watch fireworks this evening - Happy Canada Day!! We really are so lucky to live here...


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 1, 2012)

Celebrating Canada Day at Golden Lake up the Ottawa Valley near Eganville...


----------



## Retired (Jul 1, 2012)

Golden Lake looks like a beautiful and serene location.

Enjoy your stay there!

Steve


----------



## Retired (Jul 1, 2012)

Did you happen to notice today's Google Doodle on the Google search page?


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm glad you posted that, Steve, because it's not showing on Google.com.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 1, 2012)

Canada Day 2012. Killaloe, Ontario. Near Golden Lake.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## MWCT (Jul 4, 2012)

Happy Canada Day July 1st and Happy 4th of July America


----------

